# Working in MX while on FMM prior to FM3



## mndwgz (Sep 13, 2010)

I presently work in the virtual world remotely from home with access to the office, being able to do everything I need to, and can do so from anywhere with an internet connection. I will continue working this way as a salaried employee of a Florida based company, and will also be “consulting” as I expand into MX. I just read through the closed updated immigration thread and need some clarification, so I'm asking this here; Recent proof of outside income would be within the week of the FM3 application and definitely show I have income, and that I have been working while FMM the entire time without a "break". Problem?
The $1200 requirement; Per household, the wife and I, or individually?

:ranger:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is definitely illegal to work in Mexico while on an FMM. A 'no inmigrante credencial' with working permission from INM is required to work in Mexico. In some areas, it is very difficult to get working permission. 
The monthly income requirement is per person, but one can be the dependent of the other; although there could be disadvantages to that arrangement. Also, if you intend to immigrate permanently or become naturalized after five years, you might want to consider an 'inmigrante credencial' if you can live by the travel limitations and eventual need to dispose of your non-Mexican vehicle.


----------



## mndwgz (Sep 13, 2010)

You do understand I will not be working "in" Mexico, I'll just be physically behind a keyboard in Mexico.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The $1200 is for the first of a couple if married - half again for the second.

Working online in the US is not an issue ... but "consulting as you expand into MX" is

I've heard there is a short grace period while applying for a working FM3 but would definitely double check


----------



## mndwgz (Sep 13, 2010)

sparks said:


> The $1200 is for the first of a couple if married - half again for the second.
> 
> Working online in the US is not an issue ... but "consulting as you expand into MX" is
> 
> I've heard there is a short grace period while applying for a working FM3 but would definitely double check



THX sparks, 

Standard of living requirement of $21,600 for a US couple in MX isn't much, but what's the average Jose with a wife make? Never mind.

I'll hold off on physically consulting in MX, but the grace period might get me, so ...
I just have the pay deposits moved to another account temporarily? 

Now to hunt for opening business / branch office threads.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

mndwgz said:


> You do understand I will not be working "in" Mexico, I'll just be physically behind a keyboard in Mexico.


I hear that many do some of that, quietly, at home. INM forbids it, and they don't even care if you aren't being paid, etc. Technically, you must have their permission to "work" in Mexico.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i would not mention that i am working through the internet.... your not getting paid from a mexican company and your not taking the job from a mexican national.

i was at imigration last week to ask about a retired friend doing some volunteer work during december.... they told me he had to come in and do a change on his fm3 visa..... so from that end.. they are pretty harsh.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I know that many folks enter Mexico for a few days expressly to work and I do not believe they are getting FM3 for work...

An example: A art teacher enters Mexico to teach classes for a week in SMA or Puerto Vallarta and is charging for the course, he is gone in a week with $350 from each student...

The Cuban National Ballet preforms in Merida and is paid by the University of Merida, they are in the country 1 day and gone the next...

Both examples show folks making money by working in Mexico, I wonder what permit they have to have...........suerte y paz


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are many variations of the FMM, as well as the visa credentials. These do allow for visiting specialists, professionals, technicians, artists, investors, trust employees, human rights observers, advisors, sportsmen, ministers, students, correspondents, etc. in the 'No Inmigrante visitante' category.

'Inmigrante' category also has various categories: Retired, investor, professional, trust employee, scientist, technician, family dependent, artist, sportsman or assimilated foreigner.


----------

